# Have You Seen The Cheap Light Dresser That Fell on Two Toddlers?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm glad these kids are okay, luckily there wasn't much to this dresser and it was very light in weight.  I can't say I ever climbed on dresser draws like that when I was a kid, but my mother's furniture was so stable I doubt it would have tipped, if it did, I'd be hurting.  But, to be honest, I didn't have my own room and kiddie furniture, all of our clothes were in regular home furniture that my parents also used.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2017)

Definitely worth the effort and expense to invest in some earthquake/safety straps when you have small children around!  They come in many different styles and prices, I suppose you could even make some of your own without too much trouble.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 4, 2017)

Would somebody please explain to me WHY  did they continue  filming instead of  HELPING  get the kid out from under the dresser?

It boggles the mind !!!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 4, 2017)

> Would somebody please explain to me WHY did they continue filming instead of HELPING get the kid out from under the dresser?



From the angle, it appears that they have a security camera in the upper corner of the room. I'd heard that the parents were upstairs when this happened.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2017)

Yes, I don't think the adult would stand there filming that, the mother would rush over and try to prevent it for sure.  It was some kind of a nanny cam taking the footage.


----------



## Carla (Jan 4, 2017)

That's all that cheap stuff made with fiberboard. While it's inexpensive and functional, you have to anchor it to the wall I remember my son pulling out drawers to get to the top--didn't see him do it but the drawers were open and he had something from the dresser top. Of course, he was two then and could open dead bolts or any type of lock for that matter. Had a hard time keeping up with him.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh,  Thanks BOB.  That never entered my mind.  Good observation on your part.


----------



## Carla (Jan 4, 2017)

Bobw235 said:


> From the angle, it appears that they have a security camera in the upper corner of the room. I'd heard that the parents were upstairs when this happened.



camera or not--would not let 2 yr. old boys alone for a nano second.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2017)

Those straps are a good idea Bea, for those with little kids, or any piece of furniture that might tip easily.  We have some solid wood bookcases that are tall and not very deep, when in the carpeted rooms, they can tip in certain circumstances, but never have.  We have a thin LCD TV in our bedroom, sitting on a little stand/cabinet.  Because we had a dog and cat and didn't want one of them hitting into it and knocking it over, we put a little nylon strap securing the base.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 4, 2017)

*A report I heard was that it was a Nanny-cam.  The mom posted it BECAUSE of what happened, to warn parents of the dangers*


----------



## Temperance (Jan 4, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Oh,  Thanks BOB.  That never entered my mind.  Good observation on your part.



How are you feeling?  Hope your vision is improving.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks Temp;  Going to the eye Doc in a few minutes.  Hope it's better.

Tks for your concern.


----------



## Temperance (Jan 4, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Thanks Temp;  Going to the eye Doc in a few minutes.  Hope it's better.
> 
> Tks for your concern.




Sending positive thoughts and energy your way.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 4, 2017)

I think those braces should come with the dressers..especially if they are designed for a child's room.


----------

